# New LCD TV. any recommendations?



## El_Mayo (Oct 26, 2009)

My MOTHER is looking to buy a new LCD TV
Her Budget is around £650-750 and preference is 40"-42"
Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

Get a newer plasma.  It should be less expensive than an LCD at that size with a better picture and they're made for 42"+


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> Get a newer plasma.  It should be less expensive than an LCD at that size with a better picture and they're made for 42"+



Plasma you say? hmm.. i'll look
any recommendations for PLASMA tv's then?
i'm feeling this


----------



## wolf (Oct 26, 2009)

My best recommendation is just to buy a brand you know and trust, do NOT get a no name, if anything sacrifice size for good quality, it's worth it in the long run. 

Living In Australia, it's really hard to recommend anything specific.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

get this 

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161703

or if you want to be cheap

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/155000

Also don't get plasmas, watching discovery channel to much will burn the logo onto the screen.

( or any other show with a fixed logo for extended periods of time)

Also Plasmas and LCDs are the same price in the UK.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 26, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Also don't get plasmas, watching discovery channel to much will burn the logo onto the screen.
> 
> ( or any other show with a fixed logo for extended periods of time)
> 
> Also Plasmas and LCDs are the same price in the UK.



burn it INTO the screen? D:
permanently?


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> get this
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161703
> 
> ...



That's a myth from ages ago, and I highly doubt both plasma and LCD are the same price, even in the UK.  They're cheaper to manufacture, but the drawback is they need to be at least 42" to have a good IQ.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> burn it INTO the screen? D:
> permanently?



No, old problem from back in 2001.  They do not do that anymore.

Review: http://reviews.plasmatvbuyingguide.com/plasmatvreviews/samsung-pn50b550-review.html#


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> No, old problem from back in 2001.  They do not do that anymore.



then plasma it is.
they're like £200 cheaper.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> then plasma it is.
> they're like £200 cheaper.



Burn in problem reviewed 2007: http://www.plasmatvbuyingguide.com/plasmatv/plasmatv-burnin.html#

The best solution is to get a quality set and be sure to run it full screen with plenty of motion for the first 200 hours of use.  This article was from back in 2007, tech is always getting better.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 26, 2009)

"Plasma TV burn-in is not an issue that should cause undue concern in the average user. With a modicum of caution, most plasma TVs will probably never have a problem with image retention. A viewer may experience temporary ghosting, but this is not cause for alarm."


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> No, old problem from back in 2001.  They do not do that anymore.
> 
> Review: http://reviews.plasmatvbuyingguide.com/plasmatvreviews/samsung-pn50b550-review.html#



I still see them doing it so will still recommend LCD.

Cheers for the handy tip though.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

The reason I recommend plasma for large format is because of the price and performance.  You get a screen that has 600Hz refresh rates... yes that's too much but you know refresh rate would never be a problem lol, and there is 0 input lag/response time.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> That's a myth from ages ago, and I highly doubt both plasma and LCD are the same price, even in the UK.  They're cheaper to manufacture, but the drawback is they need to be at least 42" to have a good IQ.



Panasonic for cheaper but really nice Plasma's!

The deal on Plasma goes like this it's Panasonic or it's Kuro... One is affordable 

I was really worried about burn in on my plasma when I bought it but I play PS2 games on it, watch movies and tv, I just leave the anti retention turned on, I don't notice it and I never get a shadow image for more than a few seconds that's BARELY noticeable.

Panasonic's new plasmas also come with a "cleaner" built into them, it scrolls a bar across the screen to remove the retention.

It was an old problem, long ago solved.

Personally I would buy a Panasonic Plasma again, or a Samsung *bang buck* or Sony LCD *one of the nicest*.

Not a fan of LG's tv's... They don't impress me one bit, especially their plasmas.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 26, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Panasonic for cheaper but really nice Plasma's!
> 
> The deal on Plasma goes like this it's Panasonic or it's Kuro... One is affordable
> 
> ...



Panasonic or Samsung.. duely noted.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 26, 2009)

right so what's the conclusion?
Plasma or LCD?


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2009)

Not too long ago I picked up a Vizio 42" LCD 120Hz. Extremely pleased with it, it has a beautiful picture, and suprisingly decent sound. It falls right into your price range.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 26, 2009)

erocker said:


> Not too long ago I picked up a Vizio 42" LCD 120Hz. Extremely pleased with it, it has a beautiful picture, and suprisingly decent sound. It falls right into your price range.



You know I do hear a lot of people saying these are pretty nice sets for the money...
I haven't given them a whole lot of credit, but honestly haven't seen one either.

Probably well wroth taking a look at.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2009)

niko084 said:


> You know I do hear a lot of people saying these are pretty nice sets for the money...
> I haven't given them a whole lot of credit, but honestly haven't seen one either.
> 
> Probably well wroth taking a look at.



I traveled around from store to store and messed with a bunch of tv's firsthand. Messed with thier settings and stuff like that. I got the best picture out of this TV (I don't have the model # atm.) I looked at plasmas and LCD's, this one had the best picture. It wasn't the cheapest but it wasn't the most expensive either.


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/.../LN40B750U1FXZA/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 26, 2009)

I've had a Vizio 42" (VU42LF) for over a year and love it.  Clean picture and does all I want it to.


----------



## choppy (Oct 26, 2009)

if it was my money i'd buy something like this...

http://www.dabs.com/products/samsun...d-tv-5GLJ.html?refs=50429-51560000-4294952756


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

I've decided on this for now


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 27, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> I've decided on this for now



Are you sure?

that tv will use alot of power and it has very low rez screen 1024 x 768!! you should try and find a 1080p lcd youll be alot happier with it


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> that tv will use alot of power and it has very low rez screen 1024 x 768!! you should try and find a 1080p lcd youll be alot happier with it



hmm.. how can you tell it uses a lot of power?


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 27, 2009)

becouse its plasma (plasmer use alot more than LCD)

Look at this TV its in your pricerange its 1080p (Full HD) its got freeview built in and its samsung!! trust me, the quality is much better
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B001UE8LW4/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> becouse its plasma (plasmer use alot more than LCD)
> 
> Look at this TV its in your pricerange its 1080p (Full HD) its got freeview built in and its samsung!!
> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B001UE8LW4/?tag=tec053-21



great TV and all.. but i have to find somewhere you can buy it like.. with financing (not my choice.. my mum prefers to pay that way)


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, i recon you should go out and look at these tv's in question with your own eyes and make your choice, if you can afford it definitley get a Samsung Series 7 LCD you will not be dissapointed.

Series 5 and 6 are extreamley good aswell if you cant afford the 7


----------



## farlex85 (Oct 27, 2009)

A few questions. Where the TV is is there going to be controlled lighting or not? Low end plasmas and high end LCDs tend to reflect a lot of light, if it's in a dim environment not really a problem, but if so it's something to take into consideration. 

What are you watching on the TV? If it's just HD cable and DVDs, 720p is plenty, b/c neither of those things can truly achieve 1080p anyway. If you want the best picture available and are willing to shell out for a blue-ray, then get 1080p without hesitation.

How many people on average will be watching TV? If it's a large #, plasmas generally will have the advantage, LCDs tend to dim as you get to the left or right of them, so unless everyone can sit right in front of them you'll have different viewing quality. Plasmas are good nearly 180 degrees.

Just a couple of things to consider. Truth is there is plenty of variety out there and not one right thing for anyone. I don't know pricing there in the UK, but just from seeing what I can gather in this thread (probably not a videophile, probably just want HD cable, probably uncontrolled lighting and modest budget) I would probably suggest a 42" Samsung or Toshiba or Sharp (Toshiba considerably cheaper). I have no idea how much that costs in the UK though. Some Toshibas are also quite good for the money. Vizio is the best selling brand in America, I don't care for them, but they please most who buy them. Anyway food for thought.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> A few questions. Where the TV is is there going to be controlled lighting or not? Low end plasmas and high end LCDs tend to reflect a lot of light, if it's in a dim environment not really a problem, but if so it's something to take into consideration.
> 
> What are you watching on the TV? If it's just HD cable and DVDs, 720p is plenty, b/c neither of those things can truly achieve 1080p anyway. If you want the best picture available and are willing to shell out for a blue-ray, then get 1080p without hesitation.
> 
> ...



erm.. the maximum amount of people watching is like 4 people 
I don't think i'll be getting a Blu Ray player however, although maybe PS3 in future.
My mum's just buying an LCD/Plasma so she can put it on the wall 
I think 720p should be enough.. but me being greedy might sway her to 1080p if it's not to expensive


----------



## Triprift (Oct 27, 2009)

The LG ya posted before would be fine i have 2 Lgs one plasma and one lcd both are great sets.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

Triprift said:


> The LG ya posted before would be fine i have 2 Lgs one plasma and one lcd both are great sets.



which one? i think several were posted


----------



## Triprift (Oct 27, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> I've decided on this for now



That one my good man id only reccomend 1080P if ya mum got a BR player as most hd channels at least here in Oz dont go to that and are pretty lame. =/


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

Triprift said:


> That one my good man id only reccomend 1080P if ya mum got a BR player as most hd channels at least here in Oz dont go to that and are pretty lame. =/



My tv provider outputs or transmits in 1080i or 720p
not sure which
might buy a dvd player that upscales in the future though


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 27, 2009)

Go for a samsung... in my opinion, for the money they are fantastic screens... 1080p full HD, vibrant colours and bright screens... heres two 40" samsungs in your price range:

http://www.dixons.co.uk/martprd/product/Samsung/LE40B551A/171598* (£538.97)*
http://www.dixons.co.uk/martprd/product/Samsung/LE40B651T/325766* (£698.56)*


----------



## AsRock (Oct 27, 2009)

See if you can find this one in the UK
TOSHIBA 40" 16:9 8ms 1080p LCD HDTV 40RV525R

I've had mine about 6 month now and it's been great.  US price is $600


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

AsRock said:


> See if you can find this one in the UK
> TOSHIBA 40" 16:9 8ms 1080p LCD HDTV 40RV525R
> 
> I've had mine about 6 month now and it's been great.  US price is $600



can't find it on any UK website
perhaps US exclusive


----------



## AsRock (Oct 27, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> can't find it on any UK website
> perhaps US exclusive



GRR i hate when they do that lol

Maybe look in to the 42XV635DB and 42AV635DB  both have good reviews from a quick look around.

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0020HR6PI/?tag=tec053-21

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00221AZRS/?tag=tec053-21

And i use a PS3 for a blu ray player and has been great with it.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 27, 2009)

those are pretty cheap... the toshibas... specs look decent though.
Personally im glad i got my samsung... looks quality and not as cheap and plasticy as some of the other brands out there but they will cost you more though.... still Series 6 40" 1080p samsung for just over £600 is a damn good price


----------



## egnar (Oct 29, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> Go for a samsung... in my opinion, for the money they are fantastic screens... 1080p full HD, vibrant colours and bright screens... heres two 40" samsungs in your price range:
> 
> http://www.dixons.co.uk/martprd/product/Samsung/LE40B551A/171598* (£538.97)*
> http://www.dixons.co.uk/martprd/product/Samsung/LE40B651T/325766* (£698.56)*



I agree that Samsung is the best option for his budget. It's the best LCD TV out there right now if we speak about quality and budget. I have one myself, a 32" 1080p unit, and it didn't pale in comparison to its Sony counterparts which were much costlier. I visited the store yesterday and saw that the prices of Samsung televisions are dropping much further. How I wish I didn't hurry myself into buying a lcd television.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 29, 2009)

egnar said:


> I agree that Samsung is the best option for his budget. It's the best LCD TV out there right now if we speak about quality and budget. I have one myself, a 32" 1080p unit, and it didn't pale in comparison to its Sony counterparts which were much costlier. I visited the store yesterday and saw that the prices of Samsung televisions are dropping much further. How I wish I didn't hurry myself into buying a lcd television.



alright then
so it's definately a samsung LCD tv then
now it's just a matter of which one


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 29, 2009)

i would reconmend Pioneer if you want plasma they are absolute gorgeous TVs =p but they are really expensive.
I would get the samsung TV seems like a good deal


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 29, 2009)

he wants to spend £500-700


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 29, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> he wants to spend £500-700



precisely 
well.. my mum does
but shh
she has no say in which tv 
i've tried to convince her to trade in her old tv for money off a sony bravia


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 29, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> precisely
> well.. my mum does
> but shh
> she has no say in which tv
> i've tried to convince her to trade in her old tv for money off a sony bravia



personally i dont rate those bravias.... my mother in law has a huge top of the range one... and when its off it looks plain ugly (the bezel etc...) when its on its nothing to write home about and im happy i got my sammy 

Im sure they are good tellys, i just dont like them myself from what im used to


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 29, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> personally i dont rate those bravias.... my mother in law has a huge top of the range one... and when its off it looks plain ugly (the bezel etc...) when its on its nothing to write home about and im happy i got my sammy
> 
> Im sure they are good tellys, i just dont like them myself from what im used to



ahhh right i hear ya
dude i couldn't help but notice your killer upload speed... HOW?!
you might be capable of hosting a half decent MW2 server when it comes out


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 30, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> ahhh right i hear ya
> dude i couldn't help but notice your killer upload speed... HOW?!
> you might be capable of hosting a half decent MW2 server when it comes out



yeah i reckon i could do at least 32 player on that up... though im not touching MW2 with a borrowed dick ... after that fiasco... just by principle! 
hehe

EDIT: secret... leased line... reason... work


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 30, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> yeah i reckon i could do at least 32 player on that up
> hehe
> 
> EDIT: secret... leased line... reason... work



ohhh
so.. your work pays for your internet?
have you considered hosting one of those 24/7 servers or something? with like a spare computer?


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 30, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> ohhh
> so.. your work pays for your internet?



something like that


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 30, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> something like that



:O you're STEALING their line aren't you!
naughty boy!
*spanks*


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 30, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> ohhh
> so.. your work pays for your internet?
> have you considered hosting one of those 24/7 servers or something? with like a spare computer?



nah i dont want to disturb my connection for when im browsing porn 
lolol kidding... yeah i have a ded box but thats rented... i also have a spare rig for hosting but no games on that right now.... we'll see


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 30, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> nah i dont want to disturb my connection for when im browsing porn
> lolol kidding... yeah i have a ded box but thats rented... i also have a spare rig for hosting but no games on that right now.... we'll see



oooh okay 
cos if you host a TPU server on it i'll get MW2 for sure 
i don't like the idea of no dedi's atm


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> No, old problem from back in 2001.  They do not do that anymore.
> 
> Review: http://reviews.plasmatvbuyingguide.com/plasmatvreviews/samsung-pn50b550-review.html#



Wrong. They still burn in. They are just less susceptible now.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 30, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Wrong. They still burn in. They are just less susceptible now.



D:

you and your scary avatar are following me around this forum! 
i'm not getting plasma now don't worrry


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd Say plasma, because you get darker contrast and brighter colors for cheaper than the equivalent of a LCD


----------



## Binge (Oct 30, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Wrong. They still burn in. They are just less susceptible now.



It would seem overclocking still destroys CPUs but they're less susceptible with proper cooling.  Damn I guess I just like living on the edge.


----------



## Bundy (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a 40" 6 series Samsung. 100Hz, full HD, its a great picture and a way better set than my previous 42" Fujitsu plasma. The difference is most obvious during the daytime and that suits us as the set is mostly used then anyway.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2009)

Binge said:


> It would seem overclocking still destroys CPUs but they're less susceptible with proper cooling.  Damn I guess I just like living on the edge.



Less susceptible still doesn't mean that it's not a problem at all. I know I would burn in a plasma with my habits.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Samsung, NEC, VIZIO. I still prefer 16:10 to 16:9


----------

